# What do I do with old unused DirecTV receivers?



## aphex

I have 3 D10 receivers from 2003/4 that have been sitting in my garage for years since we moved to a DVR quickly after getting DirecTV.

Should I just take the access cards out and toss them? Cant get rid of them (for free) on craigslist, garage sales, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## randyk47

You can try selling them, minus the access cards, but I finally took a two of mine to a electronics recycling place. Another receiver that was still working when I pulled it down went to Salvation Army. I got tired of taking up storage space with old electronics and really cleaned house last year. Two SD TV, three audio receivers, three DVD players, and a CD player all went to a yard sale, recycle, or Salvation Army.


----------



## igator99

aphex said:


> I have 3 D10 receivers from 2003/4 that have been sitting in my garage for years since we moved to a DVR quickly after getting DirecTV.
> 
> Should I just take the access cards out and toss them? Cant get rid of them (for free) on craigslist, garage sales, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I was thinking the same thing. I have a Samsung Tivo DVR. Can I crack it open and use the hard drive some how?


----------



## dodge boy

Keep it for a back up or tailgating or camping or etc.


----------



## lee78221

igator99 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I have a Samsung Tivo DVR. Can I crack it open and use the hard drive some how?


if you don't want it anymore you can send it my way.


----------



## Tom Servo

DirecTV leased receivers are supposed to go back to D* but I've got one sitting in my closet collecting dust. 

Knowing my luck if I got rid of it they'd suddenly want it back for some reason.


----------



## WestDC

Pack them up in a Plastic bag and set them at the curb on collection day.


----------



## bobnielsen

I pulled the hard drives out of my HDVR2 and R15 (both owned) and upgraded some old computers. The rest (along with some old receivers) is still sitting in the junk pile waiting until I take my next trip to the dump. The electronics recycling place around here only takes TVs, monitors and computers.


----------



## aphex

Yeah - I don't like sending electronics to a landfill so I'll figure out a place to send them for now. These are just plain ol' receivers w/ no HDD. I called and DirecTV doesn't even want them back - LOL.


----------



## jpl

I had a few old receivers - two old Hughes receivers, and a dead Tivo DVR. I tried to get them disposed at a recycling center, but the places I went didn't seem to want to take them. So, I pulled out the cards, destroyed those, and tossed the receivers in the trash.


----------



## William1

I pull the cards, take them to the Salvation Army. This is for old MPEG2 and SD receivers. MPEG4, if they do not send a FEDEX return, I hold on to it..... for now. I think I have about 20 cards now......


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Recycling is also a way to go.

http://www.epa.gov/epawaste/conserve/materials/ecycling/index.htm

Mike


----------



## Sixto

got them all piled up in the attic.


----------



## jdspencer

I have my old Sony's in the basement. 
Sony Sat A2 and B2. They are holding down my shelf.


----------



## Upstream

I was thinking about the same thing this morning. I have several old receivers left over from when I was a DirecTV customer. They are all partially-defective receivers which were replaced under the Protection Plan. At the time, DirecTV told me they didn't want them back, and I should just hold on to them as spares. Two of them have access cards.

I am afraid that at some point DirecTV will tell me that I have to return them (and claim that the CSRs 4 years ago was wrong when they said I didn't have to return the receivers). So I was thinking of calling DirecTV again to double check, but if I am told again that I don't have to return them, I wouldn't trust the CSR today either. On the other hand, if I force DirecTV to send me return kits for the receivers, I'll probably just raise red flags and end up causing myself problems.

I'll probably just hold on to the receivers until the one year anniversary of my quitting DirecTV, and then take the receivers to a recycling center, and claim some sort of statute of limitations if DirecTV ever asks for them.


----------



## terron

funny you should mention this.. I need a power cord for a D10.. how much would you sell it to me for with shipping? I'm looking for the funny shaped one, three circular prongs in a triangle shape

like this:


----------



## PokerJoker

terron said:


> funny you should mention this.. I need a power cord for a D10.. how much would you sell it to me for with shipping? I'm looking for the funny shaped one, three circular prongs in a triangle shape
> 
> like this:


That is called a "mickey mouse" power cord (for somewhat obvious reasons).

You can get one at Radio Shack for $6.99. They call it a "Compaq power cord" or some such. Part # 61-2868.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2117945


----------



## terron

PokerJoker said:


> That is called a "mickey mouse" power cord (for somewhat obvious reasons).
> 
> You can get one at Radio Shack for $6.99. They call it a "Compaq power cord" or some such. Part # 61-2868.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2117945


thanks for the link!

I actually went to RS yesterday to find the cord, they didn't have one and I figured maybe it was proprietary to D*


----------



## JLucPicard

Once in a while when I've had to dispose of hard-to-get-rid of equipment, I've put them out on the boulevard with a sign that says "$5 each" or "$10 for the lot" or something like that, and they are gone in very short order. I don't actually get the cash for them, but they do disappear rather quickly.

I did that with an old desk once. Put a "FREE" sign on it and it sat for days (even over the weekend). Changed the sign to "$15.00" and it was gone within hours.


----------



## Bill Broderick

At my house, I put "retired" electronic equipment at the curb on Saturday morning (the next trash pickup is Tuesday morning). There has never been a case where the equipment has lasted past noon on Sunday.

Another option to recycling is "freecycling". Online Bulletin boards (usually through Yahoo Groups) are setup for different areas of the country. You can post, on the board for you locality, that you have something that you want to give away. If someone replies that they want the item that you are offering, you tell them where to pick the item up (your home, office, or a public location) and they come get it.


----------

